# Exporting?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For regular posters... Do you export products for a commercial market? 

I have been asked to source a product which I can find easily enough but unsure of the logistics or plain pain in the neck factors.

Any help is appreciated.

Maiden


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

my husband helps his brother in law export clothing from egypt into kuwait. what questions do you have specifically that i can ask for you?


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

This depends on the product, the best thing is speak to someone you feel has some intelligence at DHL and Fed Ex, they can quote you on cargo freight exports and other smaller packets, also depending on how many outward packets per week offer a discounted price structure, some items have restrictions and are only limited to one of each item, don't fall for any trick that you need to pay for DHL boxes, they keep them out the back and they are free of charge, normally goods are inspected when you bring them in and again in Cairo Airport

You might get more sense however looking at the DHL website that has a section on logistics - as it's Egypt chances are people make things up as they go along http://www.dhl.com/en/logistics.html If you dig deep enough on the DHL site there should be a section to look for logistics and restrictions specific to Egypt and the UK. From experience DHL seems more reliable and flexible than Fed Ex both here and in the UK (if that is where you are exporting)

You also need to look at any restrictions that might exist on the country you are exporting to, if it's UK try UK in Egypt who should be able to guide further on UK Border Agency Regulations however the Inland Revenue has a page here 

HM Revenue & Customs

As you can appreciate Inland Revenue sometimes like to have a slice of the pie

If the people you are exporting to are business and import goods into the UK, they must normally declare them by making an entry on form C88 the Single Administrative Document (SAD) 

From experience most goods are inspected upon entry into the UK

This area of the site which is part of the Inland Revenue (if you are exporting to the UK) should prove helpful and make exciting reading, different part of the Inland Revenue site but same link name (YAWN)

HM Revenue & Customs

Happy Reading...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> This depends on the product, the best thing is speak to someone you feel has some intelligence at DHL and Fed Ex, they can quote you on cargo freight exports and other smaller packets, also depending on how many outward packets per week offer a discounted price structure, some items have restrictions and are only limited to one of each item, don't fall for any trick that you need to pay for DHL boxes, they keep them out the back and they are free of charge, normally goods are inspected when you bring them in and again in Cairo Airport
> 
> You also need to look at any restrictions that might exist on the country you are exporting to, if it's UK try UK in Egypt who should be able to guide further on UK Border Agency Regulations however the Inland Revenue has a page here
> 
> ...




No not to the UK.. 
I am aware of what I need to do legally for the country involved.. its this end I need to be 100% sure with


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> No not to the UK..
> I am aware of what I need to do legally for the country involved.. its this end I need to be 100% sure with


Hopefully the above helps someone with export to the UK, when I have looked at investment opportunities and feasibility studies I have used the Egyptian Investment Portal http://www.investment.gov.eg/ however it's down at the moment but I cannot recall if I have seen anything on export but worth a start 

I had initially looked into export using DHL however I have a different business now not involving export as it caused my head to hurt but that's anything where I have to get my arse out of bed before 11am 

At the moment this part the the DHL website seems to give some information the country profile for Egypt is here DHL | Country Profile | English but that is for import but you can select the country you are looking to export to

It will give you an idea of:

Document Commodities (Require only DHL Waybill)

Commodities where you should contact your local Customer Service advisor to clarify shipping requirements

So if you select the country where you are looking to export to in the relevant country profile link it should give you an indication of what items are prohibited for carriage, there are some weird ones like coffee, cotton, leather etc that you would think would be OK to send but each country varies  Spain for example does not allow costume jewellery or sports equipment 

I have chosen DHL as I have used them extensive but I have found that the list of commodity categories seems standard for Fed Ex etc at least it's a starting point to see if you can send that item to the country

To side track, from an import perspective I have found out that Egypt has tough phytosanitary regulations as I was looking to import apples on a wholesale basis

You will probably know that normal mail is useless in Egypt

If you need to be 100% for export I think start at http://www.investment.gov.eg well when it's operational again


----------

